# To avatar or not to avatar. What should mine be? I know what I like...



## PlacentaCake (Jun 14, 2012)

Ok, so I know this post is incredibly selfish, it's just that I keep changing my avatar and can't settle on one. For a while it was just a photo of me, then one of my favorite funny pictures, then a sour patch kid, and now it is what you see here. I am considering having none, but I know that is boring.

A little about me: I am a producer and composer from the Seattle area. I grew up in Chicago. I have a dry sarcastic sense of humor. I love philosophy, anthropology, the study of people, math, physics, music, composing, playing the piano (20 years), audio engineering, running, and hiking. Favorite food is probably pho. I am a vegetarian. I do really love sour patch kids...


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

Go banana!


----------



## Subtle Murder (May 19, 2012)

Look up your interests on Tumblr and I am sure you'll find a picture that represents one of them or more, which you could use as an avatar.  

Otherwise, you could always be Batman.


----------

